# Wieder ein neuer!



## Suicide King (8 Apr. 2013)

*Mahlzeit!​*
Jetzt also habe ich doch gewechselt. 
Ich war 8 Jahre lang beim CM ( CelebrityMarkt.org ) unterwegs. Da dieser Ende April dicht machen wollte, es aber wohl jetzt schon passiert ist, habe ich mich nach einer Alternative umgeschaut. Und so bin ich hier gelandet. Falls hier andere CMler unterwegs sein sollten, ja, ich bin der gleiche "SK" wie im CM. Erkennt man ja auch am Ava.
Ich hoffe ich werde mich hier genau so wohl fühlen und freue mich schon darauf hier Material von meinen Stars zu finden. Und ab und an werde ich auch mal etwas neues posten.


----------



## Punisher (8 Apr. 2013)

Du hast ne gute Wahl getroffen, Willkommen


----------



## General (8 Apr. 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Max100 (9 Apr. 2013)

Na dann, mach mal


----------



## Sanstarr (29 Apr. 2013)

herzlich willkommen


----------



## borstel (4 Mai 2013)

Tob dir aus! Welcome!


----------



## hakan007 (30 Juni 2020)

hallo willkommen


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

